# HR20-700 0x1BE Issues / Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New staggered national release: 0x1BE
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108737


----------



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

Received 0x1BE this am at 2:48 MST. This am at 7:00 and at 7:30 my -700 failed to record a SL "How it's Made" on Science Channel HD. History showed "...canceled by viewer (Error 1)". At the time the unit was in stand by and I was still sleeping. This unit is in my bedroom so I know for a fact no one canceled the recording.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

This doesn't seem to be spooling.


----------



## Gators 1 (Apr 9, 2006)

What happened to caller id? Mine's not working anymore.

Nevermind. I discovered that the phone cord came unplugged. Not sure how, but it was. All's good now.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

started playing a recording from SCIFIHD.. it was a windowboxed show, noticed it was out of center.. then noticed res light on 1080, had to hit res button to cycle it back to 720.. then pic was centered..


----------



## diat150 (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont know if this issue is just for this particular software, but I cant go past the court tv channel on 246 using the channel down button. I can go to a lower channel and channel up past it but if I try and go back down using channel down it will not allow me to go past 246. ive tried a reset, but it didnt help.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

After one week on 0x1BE (CE download) the UI became very slow and parts of the guide were not redrawing when scrolling through. I had to do a menu reboot to fix the problem. 
In addition, after the reboot, I noticed that the free space indicator changed from 53% to 49%. Adding up the shows in the list, 49% seems more correct than 53%.


----------



## nullrider (Aug 22, 2006)

diat150 said:


> I dont know if this issue is just for this particular software, but I cant go past the court tv channel on 246 using the channel down button. I can go to a lower channel and channel up past it but if I try and go back down using channel down it will not allow me to go past 246. ive tried a reset, but it didnt help.


I've had this problem too. Once I changed channels using the numbers it went back to normal.


----------



## diat150 (Nov 7, 2007)

nullrider said:


> I've had this problem too. Once I changed channels using the numbers it went back to normal.


ok, I seem to have narrowed it down to being an issue with the banners in the guide. they have a banner for on demand right below the court tv, one for something else below 120 in the ppv, and a banner for concert tv below channel 350. the channel down button does not work on any of these channels, 120, 246, and 350.


----------



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

diat150 said:


> ok, I seem to have narrowed it down to being an issue with the banners in the guide. they have a banner for on demand right below the court tv, one for something else below 120 in the ppv, and a banner for concert tv below channel 350. the channel down button does not work on any of these channels, 120, 246, and 350.


Good work diat150. Guess they need you one the CE side. :lol:


----------



## HDsnob (Jan 21, 2007)

Came home today and the box was on...turned everything else on and noticed that I had to re-connect to my network and I had lost my custom channel list. Then I noticed that none of my series links where there and that everything I had recorded was gone. Is this something others have experienced with this release? I can't imagine the average user will be very happy when this happens to them and they don't know why.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I received *0x12* overnight. Is this *instead* of 0x1BE?


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

diat150 said:


> ok, I seem to have narrowed it down to being an issue with the banners in the guide. they have a banner for on demand right below the court tv, one for something else below 120 in the ppv, and a banner for concert tv below channel 350. the channel down button does not work on any of these channels, 120, 246, and 350.


I have this issue too: at ch 246 the DVR will not respond to a ch down command


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jon J said:


> I received *0x12* overnight. Is this *instead* of 0x1BE?


Double check that you are looking at the correct line.
There is no 0x12 version

You should have receved 0x1BE


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I have checked, rechecked and re-rechecked.

I believe the thing is haunted. 

It now says: Original - 0x12a, Past - 0x1BE - Downloaded 3:49

Earlier today there was no "a" after the 12 and no mention of 0x1BE.

I've got to quit drinking so early in the day.


----------



## mikefeuer (Dec 12, 2006)

Received my update overnight. Everything appears to be okay, but in my playlist was a concert from VOD 1829 'White Ghost Shivers'. There were actually -0- minutes of it, if for no other reason than my wireless was off. But, I am quite certain this was never queued either.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I was automatically upgraded to 0x1BE last night on all 3 HR20s.

I don't lose OTA. But, it gets scrambled. This happens EVERY time there is a software update, a via remote reset, a red button reset, or a power failure.

Some stations I had selected get "unchecked" and others then were not selected become "checked".

I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson, KS market. The issue is that there are two channel 3s and 8s. This is where the failure occurs. All of the double-digit channels are unaffected.

It's NOT a simply matter of unchecking, and rechecking, the unwanted/desired channels and sub-channels under "edit stations". It does not work. Once you get to the signal meters, there is no signal indicated on the proper channels.

I'm forced to back to "initial setup" to successfully repair the OTA.

This isn't a major bug. But, it is a major hassle, considering that I DVR HD via local OTA. If I miss an update, or there was a power failure, I'll miss series recording anything on NBC or PBS, until I discover the problem.

Please fix this bug, before it bites again!

Thanks.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

I got a 0x1Be update this morning (1:24 AM PST). Had no apparent effect (this upgrade was sent about 2 weeks ago also, IIRC). I did not lose any recordings, as far as I can tell. Was this upgrade a "bug" fix? Or was it just a double check to make sure everyone gets it?

My HR20-700 never gets turned off, BTW.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

I got the update this afternoon. My box would not turn on this afternoon until I unplugged it. After it rebooted I noticed the new software, so I do not know if it caused the box to not turn on, or if it downloaded when I rebooted it!


----------



## pappy (Sep 19, 2007)

Jon J/Earl,

I also received my update this morning. It shows previous version as 0x12a, new version is 0x1be. (I believe the previous version was actually 0x1b4, but I may be mistaken.)

Only problem identified so far is a recording that was sheduled for 6:00 pm today is in my Playlist. The history shows it was recorded, but the file is empty (that is, it goes immediately to the screen that asks if you want to delete it.)


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

0x1be found Los Angeles at 1:49am. As far as I can tell, everything went smoothly. No recordings or settings were lost.

The ability to set your own recording defaults is a very nice touch. I like it a lot.

Burt


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

I cannot begin to describe how bad this update is!!! :bang

No, wait: maybe I can...

OTA performance is trashed, particularly with recording OTA: tonight's House was a black screen, with no possible FF, RW, slips, etc... it wasn't the old, dreaded IKD, but as it was essentially a blank recording, I needed to delete.

Subsequent to that, I can't record anything on OTA Fox: playing what _appears _to be recording only shows live TV, with stuttering and macroblocking! :grrr:

Recording NCIS on CBS OTA resulted in a great deal of macroblocking... something I haven't seen on CBS OTA for a long while. To clarify, live TV on CBS OTA is fine; only recording seems to be compromised... it's like we're back in the bad ol' days before 18a, and before I got a FreeAgent Pro... :crying:

Even more strange, trying to 30sec slip only gets me a beep from the receiver, not a slip. This is with new recordings and old, as well as buffered live TV.

This is definitely the worst release in a loooooooooooong while, a big step backwards in these areas... maybe more, once I play with it some more... :ewww:

For the moment, it's time for a restart/reset (I can't even recall the menu option, as it's been so long since I needed to not-RBR) ... let's see if that helps any...

Too bad there's no way to roll back to 1B4... or even 18a. Other than funky autocorrect behaviour, I've had no complaints about either release. Are you listening (or reading), D*? Pretty please?

Ah well... we had so many steps forward this year; now we've had a huge whack of steps backwards. :down:


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> New staggered national release: 0x1BE
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108737
> 
> Additional improvements to boot reliability with network connections





Jon J said:


> I received *0x12* overnight. Is this *instead* of 0x1BE?


Received this update on both of my HR20-700's. Both are connected to the same network. Both units are turned off when the TV's are turned off.

One unit received the update fine.

The other was on, but had a 771 (?) message and was on some unknown channel number (again, did not take note of it). When I went to the Menu to see if I had received the update, it showed something like 0x12 (I forget exactly, but I know it was not one of the normal numbers). I powered it off and on. It hung again on the '1 of 2' screen. I disconnected the network cable and tried again. This time it worked. Went back to the menu and saw the correct software version 0x1BE

I've already posted this in the appropriate thread,

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1264640&highlight=sv3000#post1264640

but will state again - I have a Verizon FOS ActionTec router


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Received the update yesterday. Everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## fighterfire (Jan 31, 2007)

After the update, I lost an OTA local channel 2-1 Fox. This happened also with the last NR. I had to do the antenna setup over to get it back. I can not tune directly to the channel and it does not appear in the guide. I have a SL for Simpsons and it continues to record it nightly as usual. I did the antenna setup again and it is back.

Also CID is no longer working at all. Not that big of a deal but I had really got used to looking at the TV when the phone rang.


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried to record an HD PPV and watch it later with 0x1BE? I kept getting a "searching for authorized content" error under the previous release and I hope/believe this is addressed with the current version.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

iceburg02 said:


> Has anyone tried to record an HD PPV and watch it later with 0x1BE? I kept getting a "searching for authorized content" error under the previous release and I hope/believe this is addressed with the current version.


I haven't seen this error. There does seem to be a fix related to PPV in the latest update. Overall there doesn't seem to be much to 0x1BE.


----------



## DougC (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello, LONG time lurker, first time posting. And of course I have an issue.

I had been running the 1B9 CE Networked DoD version for a while. Recieved the 1BE update yesterday 4 AM-ish. Everything I've recorded since (all Fox programs) is completely unwatchable. Constant audio and video drop outs. I can watch it 'live' with no problems. Rewind 1 minute of a live show and all of a sudden the audio/video just starts dropping out. 

Initially thought it was just my OTA reception again (cheesy powered rabbit ears). But live TV reception/viewing is absolutey beautiful.

Really bummed out because this is the first significant issue I've had. Completely ruined Back To You, Till Death and Kitchen Nightmares! Wife is thoroughly displeased.

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I originall posted this in the "wishlist" thread, but it was suggested there that it's more of a bug than a wishlist item, so I'm reposting it here: 

When parental controls are enabled, and you attempt to start a recorded show that exceeds the rating limits, the popup comes up telling you that you need to enter your code to "unlock" the program. While you choose from the choices (cancel/unlock now, I think), and then punch in the code, your show is progressing in the background. You can't see/hear anything, but the show is progressing in time as you're trying to unlock it. Once you get it unlocked, you've missed the first xx seconds of the show (however long it took to unlock it), and you have to rewind to the beginning again. It would be better if the show were paused (or just wouldn't start playback at all) until it was unlocked. 

Tonight, my wife was trying to unlock a show in this situation. She's not as adept at using the remote as me, and it took her close to 60 seconds to get the show unlocked. She then had to rewind the show back to the beginning to start watching.

This isn't specific to any particular software version; it's been this way since day 1.


----------



## lbacker52 (Jan 14, 2007)

CSI,Miami on 5.1 raleigh recorded monday at 10p (Nov12)but when I started to watch ,it had the dreaded"do you want to delete" message witout playing.History shows it recorded


----------



## radinator (Jul 10, 2006)

I got the 0x1BE update late Tuesday night (11/13) as part of the staggered rollout, and had to set Native to Off to be able to watch all channels (both SD and HD). Last night I could only use 480i resolution, and tonight I can only use 1080i resolution. If I use any other resolution or set Native to On, the signal looks scrambled. I have tried restarting the DVR from the menu and pressing the red button on the front. I have a Sony KDF-E42A10, and have the DVR connected by HDMI going thru a Gefen HDMI switchbox. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated, as this was not a problem prior to this update.


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Tried to record both *'30 Rock' & 'The Office'* using Series Recording.
While both appear to be recorded in full (showing 30 mins), when I try to view them they go directly to the *"Would you like to delete Y/N?" *screen.

I'm kinda pissed as these are two of my favorite shows and I haven't seen this issue since the early days of when i bought this machine.


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

pappy said:


> Jon J/Earl,
> 
> I also received my update this morning. It shows previous version as 0x12a, new version is 0x1be. (I believe the previous version was actually 0x1b4, but I may be mistaken.)
> 
> Only problem identified so far is a recording that was sheduled for 6:00 pm today is in my Playlist. The history shows it was recorded, but the file is empty (that is, it goes immediately to the screen that asks if you want to delete it.)


Was this show on NBC? It seems to be alot of NBC shows having this issue.


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

BreezeCJ said:


> Tried to record both *'30 Rock' & 'The Office'* using Series Recording.
> While both appear to be recorded in full (showing 30 mins), when I try to view them they go directly to the *"Would you like to delete Y/N?" *screen.
> 
> I'm kinda pissed as these are two of my favorite shows and I haven't seen this issue since the early days of when i bought this machine.


I just did a soft reboot and both of these recordings have disappeared from my playlist.


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

lbacker52 said:


> CSI,Miami on 5.1 raleigh recorded monday at 10p (Nov12)but when I started to watch ,it had the dreaded"do you want to delete" message witout playing.History shows it recorded


I had this happen for Survivor:China and Grey's Anatomy on Thursday.


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm getting erroneous "looking for signal" errors. (771).

I've seen it twice, so it is repeatable.

Both occurred immediately following an off-the-air HD recording. In one case, I was still watching the channel that was recorded. The message popped up at the end of the OTA recording. However, channel reception was excellent, and picture and audio were not interrupted. 

When I brought up the guide, the audio from the OTA HD channel continued, but the mini-window in the upper right hand corner turned black and the lost signal error persisted on the screen. Exiting guide returned to a perfectly receiving OTA channel, with the error message still remaining.

Have seen it twice now in the last couple of days.

How's that for a bug report?


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't know if this is release related, but I'm getting audio lag on some recorded programs, temporarily correctable by pausing and restarting playback, then recurs after using 30-second slip. It's not happening on everything but when it does, it continues through the end of the recording. Running HR20-700 via HDMI to Sony DA5200ES receiver then HDMI to Sony 60A2000 LCOS TV with volume set at zero, and audio from the receiver to 7.1 speaker system. I recently introduced the HDMI receiver to the equation, prior to that was running HDMI directly to the TV from the HR20, and audio via optical to a JVC receiver. However, I'm pretty sure the problem didn't start until the latest software download last Tuesday night.


----------



## Chris23a (Oct 14, 2007)

Ever since the update that I received on the 13th, Ive been getting loss signal on the 103b satellite. While watching an HD channel I started getting pixilation. I checked signal strength and saw at least 5 of the transponders reading 0. After a few minutes, signal and picture returned. Picture has gone out on me at least 10 times on a nice day in the NYC area.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

Change from one sat to another for signal strength is really slow, now i have to wait at least 2 seconds before the HR 20 change the sat ot TP.
Never had that before. Did a reset of course, nothing changed
Someone noticed this issue?
Not a good software version I think


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I recorded an HD PPV today and got the "Searching for authorized content" message when I tried to watch it. I tried a menu reset with the same result.

As an aside, I called D* to make sure I would not be charged and the CSR wanted to send out a field tech! I told her I was pretty sure it was just a glitch and wanted to make sure I wouldn't be charged. She said her supervisor told her that we are not charged when this message shows up.


----------



## druskin (Sep 19, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> She said her supervisor told her that we are not charged when this message shows up.


That much is true. The "Searching for authorized content" message comes up because you are at the end of the 5 minute free preview time and have not purchased the movie. There is currently a bug in the system that won't allow you to buy the movie through the guide. You have to order by either calling D* (which is a $5 fee) or online (which is free). Hopefully they will fix this soon.


----------



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok I rec'd the 0x1be upgrade on 11/13/07 at 3:50 am. I woke up this morning and my circular light is back on ( I leave it off to see if I've rec'd any updates ) I don't participate in the CE downloads so am I missing something or did D* download something that didn't show up in the system info menu.


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

druskin said:


> ...The "Searching for authorized content" message comes up because you are at the end of the 5 minute free preview time and have not purchased the movie....


Here's a variation:

Last week I had problems recording PPV from the guide. So I tried ordering during the "Upcoming:" part (the period just before the show time). It recorded and played back just fine. It even played after the first 5 minutes a couple of days afterwards.

Today, almost exactly one week later, the movie is a no-go. After 5 minutes I got the familiar "searching for authorized content" nonsense. It's also still registered as "paid" and "viewed" in the Purchases menu.

Anyone else run into this? Is there now an expiration date on recorded PPVs? And if so, why don't they just delete it like they delete other epxired programs?


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

But, unfortunately, I can't.

It seemed to be fine, again, for a while, but finally got stuck in "supercrop" mode. While it was working, it seemed to "threaten" to go to supercrop, but recovered and cropped normally.

I imagine a restart will "fix" it, but I'm honestly tired of it. I'll have to use the TV's zoom function, which, of course, means the DTV guides, etc., are cutoff.

Other complaints are not new, either: recording time cuts off early; audio/video dropouts (though much better than a couple revs ago).


----------



## DougC (Sep 14, 2006)

maseace said:


> I had this happen for Survivor:China and Grey's Anatomy on Thursday.


Not only the audio dropout/macroblocking (?), but now I TOO have the dreaded 'do you wnat to delete' at the very beginning of anything I recorded last night.

The wife is now insisting I relocate the HR10-250 back to the main living area. I dread doing it, because that is where I like to watch most my HD. Which I CANT really do anyway because most of the time the HR20-700 receiver just goes to the tuned channel (HD or non-HD) and gives me a blank, black screen with no error message. I then have to do some majic funky menu system procedure/reset to get the picture/audio to appear.

I literaly went from 9+ years with never a significant issue to being ready to burn this thing in one software update! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Blackfoot_Bandit (Sep 8, 2007)

My apologies if this has been discussed before. I vaguely remember something about it in a CE announcement, but I can't seem to locate that now.

With one of the two latest releases, the ability to record or create a series link from the search results is gone. On previous versions, I was able to search for a show, and drill into the channel I wanted (if more than one was listed.) From there I could hit Record once or twice. Now I have to press Select to get the details and then manually choose Record or Record Series. 

Why was this option removed and will it ever be put back in?


----------



## dserensits (Jul 25, 2007)

I too am having the audio drop outs on recorded shows. I have noticed that they are unwatchable if you are also recording 2 shows at the same time. A reset seems to fix the problem for about 24 hours. I have had the receiver freeze and reset itself several times since this update. Oh yeah I've also experienced the ppv issue. Is this all being caused by the update and if so why won't they send out another???


----------



## rpj795 (Jan 19, 2004)

Is anyone else having this problem? On all my recorded shows, in the last 2 minutes the audio drops out for about 10 second. This started after the last update. Also, my audio sync is off a lot as well.


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

Starting with this release, the picture occasionally freezes on MPEG4 channels when coming out of fast forward. Using the Replay button seems to get things going. I have experienced this problem several times.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

rpj795 said:


> Is anyone else having this problem? On all my recorded shows, in the last 2 minutes the audio drops out for about 10 second. This started after the last update. Also, my audio sync is off a lot as well.


0x1BE seems to be audio "challenged"....I'm getting alot of lip sync issues.....hadn't seen these in many many months in a revision I can't even recall the level. I've watched 4 shows....three MPEG4, one MPEG2 and all lip sync. SD doesn't seem to have. Sigh.


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anyone else lost the "Audio and Video" entry from their menu that allows them to play MP3's and show pictures from their computers on the HR20-700? 

Every since I got this update on the 13th I have not seen that. I have tried rebooting the router, made sure the same computers are sharing content like they always have, even did a soft reset of the DVR, but haven't gotten that function back.

Am I right in thinking that it has been disabled on this release for one reason or another? Or is there something else going on that I haven't figured out yet?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I've had no real issues with this release, except that some annoyances remain regarding the lack of HD channel preference over SD channels.

I had hoped that searches for shows on premium channels where there is both an HD and SD version (e.g. Starz HD) would return the HD listings instead of the SD listings. But, even though ONLY the HD channel exists in all favorites, the SD channel is the only one returned by searches.

For example, I had searched tonight for "Independence Day" from the "showings" menu of an in-progress showing. Instead of returning the StarzHD showings, it returned only SD listings. Kind of annoying that searches ignore channels listed as favorites and return those that are not.


----------



## JMC200 (Jun 3, 2007)

I have the HR20-700 and would like to know if the receiver can send out signals via HDMI and Component out simultaneously? My TIVO unit could not do so. It was one or the other.....
THanks


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

steveken said:


> Has anyone else lost the "Audio and Video" entry from their menu that allows them to play MP3's and show pictures from their computers on the HR20-700?
> 
> Every since I got this update on the 13th I have not seen that. I have tried rebooting the router, made sure the same computers are sharing content like they always have, even did a soft reset of the DVR, but haven't gotten that function back.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that it has been disabled on this release for one reason or another? Or is there something else going on that I haven't figured out yet?


I had to roll back to the National Release 1BE yesterday and I have "Music & Photos" on the menu. You might check Windows Firewall if you run it and make sure you've made an exception for your media server, ie. WMP 11 or TVersity. Now so far with this release I haven't gotten TVersity to show up but WMP shows up just fine. Only problem is this is the Media Share version that has a problem with playing the same song over and over. I set it to "Shuffle All" and it played one song and repeated it endlessly until I got back to the room to hit stop. This has happened more then once. I have had pictures lock up with this software version as well.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

JMC200 said:


> I have the HR20-700 and would like to know if the receiver can send out signals via HDMI and Component out simultaneously? My TIVO unit could not do so. It was one or the other.....
> THanks


I had read somewhere, probably here, that they were all active, but I haven't tried it.
I know for a fact, that the composite and component are simultaneously active, and so are the HDMI and composite.

HTH


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to wonder if the latest release of TVersity isn't compatible with this National Release. I had been using the most recent CE on my primary DVR and TVersity had been working with it, not without problems but at least my audio would all play. After rolling back to this release, TVersity does finally show up but all of my audio has Xs beside them and will of course, not play. 

If I try to bring up my photos it says there are no files in this folder, when there are. I have the latest CE still on my secondary DVR and TVersity works just fine on it. So the only difference between the DVR working with TVersity and the one that won't is the software version. Odd. Guess I better hope for another CE soon.


----------



## mccleway (Dec 11, 2006)

I posted this in the HR20-100 thread by mistake, so I'll repost over here. I have one HR20-700 that is on my network and has the VOD enabled. Since enabling it, I have had to reset the receiver 4 different times to get it to respond. I just went to turn it on this morning, and just like the other 3 times, nothing happened. It would not respond to commands from the remote or front panel. I've also noticed that the guide scrolls much worse than it did before VOD was activated, and there are the occasional audio sync issues. 

I have faith that all of the bugs will be worked out though. When I first got an HR20-700 it was on a bad software release and I hated it. Luckily they updated it shortly after that and I've been pretty happy with it, until now. LOL!


----------



## a-town (Nov 24, 2007)

mbuser said:


> Don't know if this is release related, but I'm getting audio lag on some recorded programs, temporarily correctable by pausing and restarting playback, then recurs after using 30-second slip. It's not happening on everything but when it does, it continues through the end of the recording. Running HR20-700 via HDMI to Sony DA5200ES receiver then HDMI to Sony 60A2000 LCOS TV with volume set at zero, and audio from the receiver to 7.1 speaker system. I recently introduced the HDMI receiver to the equation, prior to that was running HDMI directly to the TV from the HR20, and audio via optical to a JVC receiver. However, I'm pretty sure the problem didn't start until the latest software download last Tuesday night.


I have the same issue, except I can't seem to even temporarily correct it with the pause or jump back trick that usually works. Discovery Channel (Mythbusters) seems to be broken each time, old or new recordings. Other than that, it seems somewhat random.


----------



## flasherz (May 27, 2007)

I found that several programs recorded last week were deleted by the system.

I tried watching "My Name is Earl" and "The Office" -- both recorded OTA -- and received only a blank screen. Video and audio were locked up, nothing on Live TV
*or* recorded shows.

After a reboot, the HR20 blew away most of my recorded programs. History shows "deleted". I sure as hell didn't delete them.

Like others, my wife is severely angry and is demanding I move the HR10 back
in its place.

DirecTV claims the only thing I can do is a full clear-and-reset, and reprogramming. And then they only gave me 6 months of the DVR service fee as a refund -- I lost weeks of shows that my wife wanted to watch.


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

Getting the 771 message as well, starting this past weekend. Never had a problem before. I have the HR20-700.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am experiencing these issues as well. Here is what I've noticed since receiving this national release:

(RCA audio outs, Component video to a CRT TV)

~ Every episode of Mythbusters I recorded had lip sync issues (recorded from Discovery HD). Pausing, restarting, slipping, etc did not fix it.

~ Recorded "Saw 2" from an HD Showtime channel (I forget which one). Lip sync seemed fine but had pretty noticable audio drop outs throughout the whole movie (lasting only milliseconds each time, but definitely noticable).

~ Watching DirecTV-hosted FOX 32 news (live) I was experiencing lip sync issues. Fox 32 OTA channel was fine.

Prior to this national release (including some CEs) I have NEVER had lip sync issues before.


----------



## mmyers (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't seen this particular issue mentioned yet, but this started happening after the new release...

When I am on the list of recorded shows -- the blue screen and play a show from there, after I watch the show and it prompts me to delete or not delete -- I choose delete. I then will sometimes go back to a blank blue screen with the Directv banner on top and with the current channel still playing in the upper right of the screen. 

The unit will not respond to the remote -- the only way to get out is to hit the red reset button. 

Is this a known issue? How to prevent it? Will this be fixed in the next release?

Thanks!


----------



## Conky (Apr 17, 2007)

Rolled back to this nr after attempting to download new ce this weekend (downloaded too late).

Viewing channel 713 SD NFLST. Changed channel to 718 HD NFLST. HD signal, but black pillar bars on sides. Pillar bars are selected for SD signals in options. No button response for guide or menu. Changed channel up, no signal. Changed channel down, back to 718 HD w/pillar boxes. The video is not SD. Soft reset, and video from 718 HD is in PIG position, but there is no guide, just black. No button response at all, from remote or front panel.

RBR fixed problem, but automatically changed video setting from pillar box to crop. I changed setting back to pillar box, everything is working fine now.

UPDATE:

Pillar boxes reappeared on 718 HD after 3 times changing channel with the PREVIOUS button. PREVIOUS again changed channel back to 713 SD with normal video and audio. Changed channel to 2, a local HD, using numeric keypad. No info appeared onscreen. Channel changed, with no video, but normal audio. PREVIOUS to 713 gave no video and normal audio.

Soft reset brought back video on 713 with audio. Channel change to 2 using numeric pad, still no onscreen info. Channel changed w/audio, but no video. Changed channel back to 713 using numeric pad: audio, no video. Soft reset brought back video, once again.

I will not be changing the channel again until after the game.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

iceburg02 said:


> Has anyone tried to record an HD PPV and watch it later with 0x1BE? I kept getting a "searching for authorized content" error under the previous release and I hope/believe this is addressed with the current version.


It was fixed for a few movies, but then last night I had the same error when trying to purchase later. It would give no option to purchase and then 5 minutes into the movie it would go to searching for authorized content. Looks like it is not completely fixed.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I originally posted this in the Normal Thread. Per request I'm reposting it here so it gets tracked (and hopefully fixed).

I had a problem I hadn't seen for months. On 12/2, I simultaneously recorded This Week with George Sten.. and Meet the Press, both on local LA HD channels (2 and 4) at 8AM Sunday. This Week with GS was fine. When I tried the watch Meet the Press I immediately got the blue screen with the Keep or Delete dialog box. I exited and retried with same results, so I deleted recording.

On 12/4, I got another occurance of the Instantaneous Keep Delete. This time I started watching it while it was recording (about 15 minutes after start). About every 20 or 30 seconds, recording would skip ahead 1 or 2 seconds. Then I found that any Trick Play (30 second slip, FF, etc) would cause recording to go back to the start. I quit watching until recording was done. After recording was completed, I tried to watch it and got the blue screen with the Keep/Delete Dialog box. I exited with Keep. I did a Reset (Restart) via Menu. Following reset, bad recording was missing from List (deleted).

Others replied to my first post that they have also recently had this problem.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

I just had a rash of keep delete dialogue boxes... I think it was 4 different shows that were supposed to record on 12/7... Did a reset this morning and will see if that helps.

Very frustrating....
RA


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

Periods of heavy pixalization and 771 message since this update. This occurs on specific channels for me the 70's and some HD's - 244, 245 etc. Clear skies no wind. D* moved my dish claiming it was a tree but I had zero problems until about a month ago. Signals are all strong high 80's to 100 in some cases. This generally occurs during the evening hours and lasts up to 2 hours and occurs every few days.

I don't believe it is related to signal blockage. Had zero problems during heavy rain and wind.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

dg28 said:


> Getting the 771 message as well, starting this past weekend. Never had a problem before. I have the HR20-700.


Not to say it's the same cause, but I turned my TV on to find the 771 message too. A RBR fixed it but then a little while later while testing signal strength with the meters, I saw tuner 1's signal 'flicker'. I wiggled the cables behind the unit and could make it come and go. Now, I had used high quality compression fittings, but apparently at some point, the center conductor had gotten pushed back just far enough to make intermittent contact. I put on a new connector and all is well. So a borderline connection at some point in the line can make the 771 message come up. And in my case it had been working fine up until now and there is no telling how long that connector was like that.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Dunno if discussed earlier, but I would prefer if the "Prev" button were able to toggle b/w two recorded programs rather than just b/w a recorded program & a live feed or 2 live feeds.

Also, when toggling b/w a recorded program & a live feed, I would prefer when returning to the recorded program playback would jump back a few secs.


----------



## diagoro (Aug 17, 2006)

Really gotta ask......Is this another case of Dtv sharpening up some of the peripheral and revenue apps on the 20-700 or are there some real fixed in here?????

Seems the software techs eventually get to issues, but the greater emphasis is placed on 'extras'. Why can't we just get the damn thing working like it should first???!!!!


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

My box has been randomly rebooting with this version. This happens with the external and internal drive. I disconnected the eSATA for a few days to see if that would help, but no change. It only has happened overnight.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

sharpmibo said:


> Periods of heavy pixalization and 771 message since this update. This occurs on specific channels for me the 70's and some HD's - 244, 245 etc. Clear skies no wind. D* moved my dish claiming it was a tree but I had zero problems until about a month ago. Signals are all strong high 80's to 100 in some cases. This generally occurs during the evening hours and lasts up to 2 hours and occurs every few days.
> 
> I don't believe it is related to signal blockage. Had zero problems during heavy rain and wind.


I have had one 771 message in perfect weather since this update. Perfect signal meter reading on both tuners and all sats. Really weird. I hadn't seen that before, except in really bad weather.

However, I've had intermittent pixelization and audio dropout issues off and on as long as I've had my HR20 (since it came out). Same situation... perfect dish aim and signal (100 strength not uncommon) and it happens just as often in perfect weather. The box is well-ventilated in a cool place; I'm sure it's not heat. I've replaced the BBCs. I'm convinced that a large portion of HR20s simply have some kind of hardware problem that causes this. I haven't tried swapping boxes only because I always have a large amount of programs saved that I don't want to lose.

(Damn DVRs have me addicted to my saved TV...)


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I am getting search results for channels that are not checked in the CIG page. For example last night I ran a keyword search for "Christmas." One of the results was the NBCW, ch 83, showing of the SNL Christmas Show. I went to the CIG page and sure enough, 83 has no little box next to it.


----------



## dserensits (Jul 25, 2007)

I am having the same problem. My box is freezing ona daily basis and I'm getting 771 message on mpeg 4 HD's. Directv is telling me it is a signal issue even though these issuses started after the most recent update. I am only having the problem on 1 HR20 though (I think it is a refurb unit) I'd like to know if anyone else is experiencing the daily freeze issue so that I can tell directv it is not poor signal.


----------



## walterj806 (Dec 15, 2006)

The DVR's need to have the ability to scan local OTA channels the same as the H20's have . 

Our local channels at times drop out our digital channels and change to a different digital number.

This is is in Amarillo, TX Kamr this past weekend dropped our Digital 4-1 and started broadcasting on 19.3 I was able to rescan my H20 to receive the NFL Cowboy-Eagle game but was unable to reprogram my DVR's (HR20-700 and HR20-100).

They need to have the same ability to rescan local OTA!

Walter Jones
Amarillo, TX


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I have an autorecord for keyword Islanders, show type live. The HR20 is finding the games on ch 624 in HD and recording them as I expect. It is also finding the post game show on 624 HD because the info includes the live tag. What is strange is the HR20 is also recording the post game show on 624 SD, but not the actual game on 624 SD. Shouldn't the HR20 recognize the dual feed and only record one each of the program?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, I stumbled on this but can't say for sure it is only on this firmware rev...but definitely is here.

The other night I went into list to PLAY a saved show at 8:00pm (EST) and when I hit play the preview window went black from the previous tuned station and the HR20 appeared lock...no remote reponse. I waited about 30 seconds and the selected item started playing.....about 30 seconds into the show. Everything was responsive. I noticed that at that time I also had a show setup for RECORD. So, I tried this out MANY....MANY times before I got it to repeat the issue/lockup. If you PLAY a LIST item at some small window in time when record is kicking off the HR20 locks. The show must be playing in the buffer because when the HR20 comes out of lock it is already ongoing. 

Anyway, this is a VERY tough bug to reproduce but I got it to happen twice.

Hope this helps DirecTV debuggers.


----------



## Henrick (Sep 4, 2007)

I have ran across an issue that I do not know if this is known or not. I cannot figure out an easy workaround either.

I had scheduled a series record of Jeopardy which was working great. I then moved to a new area and the channel lineup changed. Show was broadcast on channel 4, 7:30pm PST, now its on channel 2, 6:00pm MST. My device no longer shows the series record, however I cannot set a new series record for Jeopardy either. My history is showing that it attempts to record (at 8:30pm) but shows cancelled and the reason listed is 'Channel no longer available'. This makes sense of course, however I cannot delete the prior series record, nor will it allow me to set a new one. The workaround I have been using is just manually recording the shows for now, but I cannot for the life of me get rid of the phantom recording.

I hope I'm making sense here. Thanks


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Henrick said:


> I have ran across an issue that I do not know if this is known or not. I cannot figure out an easy workaround either.
> 
> I had scheduled a series record of Jeopardy which was working great. I then moved to a new area and the channel lineup changed. Show was broadcast on channel 4, 7:30pm PST, now its on channel 2, 6:00pm MST. My device no longer shows the series record, however I cannot set a new series record for Jeopardy either. My history is showing that it attempts to record (at 8:30pm) but shows cancelled and the reason listed is 'Channel no longer available'. This makes sense of course, however I cannot delete the prior series record, nor will it allow me to set a new one. The workaround I have been using is just manually recording the shows for now, but I cannot for the life of me get rid of the phantom recording.
> 
> I hope I'm making sense here. Thanks


Have you deleted the entry in the prioritizer?

Carl


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Has anyone noted a problem with the HD OTA signals not rendering a picture? I have an antenna which is bringing in a strong signal to the HR20-700's OTA input (with 0x1BE) but which is being switched to SD (480i) and provides no sound or picture. It doesn't say there's no signal (and the signal meter provides a reading of 77) but nothing comes out. When I was getting a picture it was coming in at the native 1080i (and I have turned native OFF and switched to 1080i but it didn't change anything).

I have a query in with the relevant station's engineering department to see if there are any known issues with their signal or transmitter but in the mean time, I wanted to see if anyone else had this problem come up.


----------



## Henrick (Sep 4, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Have you deleted the entry in the prioritizer?
> 
> Carl


I checked and there is no entry in the prioritizer to delete.

I should also mention, which might be related, every so often and I have not found a pattern yet the record light will come on and its bright red. I'm not recording any shows at the time either and it will stay on for about 10-15 seconds then go off. It has happened when recording only one show, but I know for a fact it has come on when no recordings were happening. Again this might not be related, but red means problem to me.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

While at my neighbors house down the street, his HR20 had the "instant keep or delete bug" pop up yesterday on 2 shows that were both recorded yesterday, one from an OTA local channel, the other from NGCHD 276.

Anyone else have this happen to them lately? Thought this bug got squashed a while ago.

Thanks


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Locked up on WXEL (PBS SD channel). Audio worked, video and all controls locked. Had to RBR. HR20 restarted normally after that.
This HR20 had not been restarted for approximately 4 weeks.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry if this has been asked and/or answered but I can't find anything definitive. I have the default series recording set up for first run only, but am having a very high percentage of repeats being recorded. Is this a guide data issue or an unresolved bug for this version?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe an old issue but it's the first time it's happened to me. I was watching the scifihd channel and hit record. I then went to the guide to watch something else. I got a 'live TV conflict' message that said all available tuners were in use and select the one to tune to. But only the scifi channel I just started recording showed up. There were no other programs being recorded. I went to the sat signal screen and had good signals on both tuners. I went back, started the recording again (since the sat meter interrupted it) and then I was able to switch channels to the other tuner. So in other words, the HR20 seemed to think only one tuner was available.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I had the very same issue a few days ago, and a reboot took care of it, weird.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Came home from work and a live TV channel was playing, the yellow record light was on but the unit would not respond to any keys. Had to RBR. Back to normal now.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

poppo said:


> Maybe an old issue but it's the first time it's happened to me. I was watching the scifihd channel and hit record. I then went to the guide to watch something else. I got a 'live TV conflict' message that said all available tuners were in use and select the one to tune to. But only the scifi channel I just started recording showed up. There were no other programs being recorded. I went to the sat signal screen and had good signals on both tuners. I went back, started the recording again (since the sat meter interrupted it) and then I was able to switch channels to the other tuner. So in other words, the HR20 seemed to think only one tuner was available.


Have had a very similar problem with 'searching for signal on tuner 1' a couple of times. Tuner 2 was fine. First time RBR took care of it. Second time, tried switching inputs to see if a line was faulty, no change. Went to the signal meter screen and both tuners came up OK. Exited that and tuner 1 was OK again. There appears to be some event that causes tuner 1 to get 'hung-up' for whatever reason. I have just started a 'pre-emptive reset strategey' like we had to do with the R15s for long time. Reset every couple of days to help reduce the flare-ups...


----------



## Flyer (Dec 12, 2003)

poppo said:


> Maybe an old issue but it's the first time it's happened to me. I was watching the scifihd channel and hit record. I then went to the guide to watch something else. I got a 'live TV conflict' message that said all available tuners were in use and select the one to tune to. But only the scifi channel I just started recording showed up. There were no other programs being recorded. I went to the sat signal screen and had good signals on both tuners. I went back, started the recording again (since the sat meter interrupted it) and then I was able to switch channels to the other tuner. So in other words, the HR20 seemed to think only one tuner was available.


This just happened to me. I tried many different ways to clear it, without success. Finally, I told it to record a second program. It did, and was now recording on both tuners. I then selected a new channel and, at the prompt, stopped the recording that I didn't want. The channel changed and all was right with the world.

However, it may have been a coincidence that this "trick" worked.

Could the HR-20 have been recording a "showcase" item? I couldn't see that it was recording one, but now I have a 16 minute "NFL Blitz Week #17" showcase. It was about 16 minutes past the hour when my "trick" worked. I would have thought that my channel section would have taken precedence over any showcase recording. At least it does on my TIVO.

In the end the problem was solved without a RBR. Amazing.


----------



## AllThumbs (Oct 18, 2007)

The issue started on my HR20-700 around 12-31-07. Intermittent OAR - if not recording then every other OAR channel is black and "searching". Set record on one of the "searching" channels and can then receive all OAR channels OK (on the other tuner perhaps). Now this week MPEG4 channels have 771 message. SD def channels seems OK. You would think its a bad tuner but I can see signal strength on both.


----------



## miles44 (Jan 24, 2007)

I tried to record a show on HDNET (movies?, channel 78).....When I went to play the movie it said searching for authorized content.....This has happened a few times lately so I turned to channel 78 and got a 721 error....Checked all HD channels and got same error on UHD channel 74....All others work fine...Did a reset and still have same problem...Any ideas????Anyone experience the same thing?????


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

miles44,

Jeeze,

Never had that problem.....I am very surprised reset did not fix it.

Is it working yet?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

miles44 said:


> I tried to record a show on HDNET (movies?, channel 78).....When I went to play the movie it said searching for authorized content.....This has happened a few times lately so I turned to channel 78 and got a 721 error....Checked all HD channels and got same error on UHD channel 74....All others work fine...Did a reset and still have same problem...Any ideas????Anyone experience the same thing?????


Ok stupid question, but are you subscribed to the HD Extra pack?


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> While at my neighbors house down the street, his HR20 had the "instant keep or delete bug" pop up yesterday on 2 shows that were both recorded yesterday, one from an OTA local channel, the other from NGCHD 276.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen to them lately? Thought this bug got squashed a while ago.


It happened to me a couple of weeks ago (on an HR21) while recording Duel (weeklong gameshow on ABC hosted by Mike Greenberg). The 2nd to the last episode had that bug, so I missed it. At least the finale was recorded just fine, although the ending was quite anticlimactic.

Again, this was on the HR21 (I recently resubscribed to D*, and they gave me two HR21s). I've been having a lot of issues on one of the HR21s, including this bug, while the other HR21 seems to be working fine so far. So I got the problematic HR21 replaced today. They brought me an HR20. So now, I have both the HR20 and the HR21.


----------



## jb1 (Jan 10, 2008)

i live in miami fl,no download yet.anybody have an idea when.thanking you in advance jb1


----------



## jb1 (Jan 10, 2008)

i live in miami fla,no download yet,anybody have an idea when i shoulg get it .thanks.jb1


----------



## blc (Sep 30, 2007)

I am having an issue with tuner 2 on the 110 sat. I have HR20-100 with the 11/07/07 1be software. All sats have had signals above 90. Tuner 2 will start out in the 90's on sat 110 ts 8, 10, and 12. But after a short period of time, the tuner 2 110 transponders drop to zero or 40-50ish. Tuner 1 keeps 95-97 on the 110 transponders. I have swapped the cables, bbc's, and done reboots. All lead to a short term fix and proper tuner 2 signals for a short period of time, but then signals drop again. I moved the other HR20 from my bedroom (has only one cable in there) and same problem after short period of time. Is this a 0x1BE issue?


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

Not in Pensacola yet either! What's the holdup? They should have said Dragged Out Release.


----------



## Dirac (Apr 24, 2007)

01BE is here north of I-10, wondering what the holdup is for 01EA


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

HR20-700 did not record the NFC Championship game on Sunday. The history says the showing became unavailable followed by various versions of the the show description.

The recording was set up via an autorecord for keyword NEW YORK GIANTS, show type: live. This autorecord had been working for the playoffs until this failure.

While watching the AFC game earlier in the day I had to go out. I put the the Pats game on pause while chase playing from the list. Later that night, after the NFC game was over, I got home and checked the list for the game. It wasn't there.

I did get to see the game because of the HR10, thanks TiVo


----------



## ElmoreT (Jan 4, 2008)

steveken said:


> Has anyone else lost the "Audio and Video" entry from their menu that allows them to play MP3's and show pictures from their computers on the HR20-700?
> 
> Every since I got this update on the 13th I have not seen that. I have tried rebooting the router, made sure the same computers are sharing content like they always have, even did a soft reset of the DVR, but haven't gotten that function back.
> 
> ...


My "Audio and Video" options disappeared, too, on both my HR20 and HR21, but a system reboot on both receivers brought them back.

However, I have also lost my TVersity server option on both boxes. I could have sworn it was there after the CE download on Saturday, but maybe not.

* EDIT * Figured out my TVersity problem should anyone else run across it. I had also installed a port replicator on my server laptop which included an ethernet connection and therefore had two network connections - - wired and wireless. I turned off my wireless adaptor and the TVersity server reappeared.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

All HR20-700s should now be on 0x1EA, thread unstuck.


----------

